# 1 spot open on Webb county lease



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

We have 1 spot open on our lease in Webb/Zapata county that needs to be filled asap. It is $3000 a year with half paid now and the other half in October. The lease is 998 acres and 1 side is high fenced. There is a no guest policy, but you can bring your kids and have the hunt on your tags as long as they are not older than high school age. There is a camp house that has ac, shower, and commode. If interested let me know. Thanks.


----------

